# H Cromwell Antler handle carving set



## MIdigger (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry no pics saw another set with box, for $150, I got this set at a rummage sale free as it was the last day. Its a carving set for meat, I wondered if any antiques guys have any idea of value. Condition is excellent. The knife says H Cromwell Criterion (model?) and Sheffield ( I know this is a knife making area of England). Thanks for any assistance.


----------

